# Meyers e47 ATF instead of MEyers plow fluid?



## mountaindew5011 (Sep 15, 2010)

:yow!:i have a meyers e47 pump was wondering if u could use ATF instead of the blue meyers fluid. OR how much it would effect the operations of the pupmp or clog or gum up the filters??????// thanks in advance


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

spend a few bucks more on the blue fluid. trust me.


----------



## mountaindew5011 (Sep 15, 2010)

*atf instead of the true blue*

only reason i ask that dumb a** question is cause this very much used plow i just acquired has pitted cylinders and the top seal (wiper seal) on the ram leaks a lil and the fluid is gettin expensive hopefully i can have it fixed before theres 2 inches on the ground lol


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*oil*

well only use it if you want to have problem's ,atf attracts moisture spill it on the ground and it gets white and mixes the good oil disperses any water .meyer has a problem at times with water ,you say the rams are pitted and the lift ram leaks' .any leak is a entry point for water and dirt ,the pits let water in with the in stroke of the cylinder any further wipe's out the seals . fix the leak and replace the rams .payup


----------



## mountaindew5011 (Sep 15, 2010)

*e47 wiper seal*

thanks wild any tips to make the wiper seal installion any easier not that it looks hard at all but ya know how luck has it!:bluebounc


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*wiper*

there is no simple way to replace the wiper the right way ,you probably need a seal kit the ram packing cup is probably worn out allowing the oil to go past the o-ring at the top .:waving:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Your better off using the blue. With pits and a bad wiper sealer you get a little bit of water every time you move the rams. I have used ATF too, with no freeze ups. But I had no fluid usage from leaks or pits.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ATF leaks the same as the blue fluid, will slow the operation of the pump, require more amps to operate and shorten the life of the pump. Meyer pumps have issue with not enough cross-over relief and the thicker fluid will exasperate the situation so you could find yourself having more frequent valve stem swelling issues. The water drawn in to the unit though the leaks will freeze regardless of what fluid is in the unit.

Get new angle rams and either rebuild your pump or trade it in for a rebuilt, you'll have a much more productive and profitable season.


----------

